# Stump Grinder attachment for skidsteers: Need recommendations



## Mowingman (Mar 26, 2008)

I may buy a skidsteer and a stump grinder attachment for it. What are some of the better brands of stump grinder attachments I should look at? Will a "regular flow" attachment work ok, or should I go with a "high flow" attachment?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## gink595 (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a 2001 773 Bobcat with a std. flow around 16.9 GPM. The unit I rented I can't think of off hand, but it worked okay. A little slow, you had to skid the machine around the stump. I ground a cottonwood stump that was around 54" at it's widest point. It took me about 2.5 hrs to do all the stump and it's roots(which were a lot). I have heard the Bobcat brand SG60 is a pretty decent unit, but they really stress a high flow. I will try and find out what unit I rented.


----------



## treepres1 (Mar 26, 2008)

*stump att.*

we have one not sure of brand name it works ok ,have not used it much because we have 4 caroltons but i would surely rec.a high flow machine because of speed


----------



## Bigstumps (Mar 27, 2008)

I've seen the low flow versions work - not impressive. You can calculate horsepower based on flow and pressure this will give you an idea of what you are working with.

Didn't you just buy a big Bandit on tracks?


----------



## Oly's Stump (Mar 27, 2008)

I tried a BobCat brand on a high flow machine and I would not recommend. It just did not have the power to cut good.


----------



## ASD (Mar 27, 2008)

yes they do work but like a 25hp gas grinder (vermeer 252) y would you want a 25 hp grinder that is 8' wide X14' long and 8500 LB. ????????????


----------



## Mowingman (Mar 27, 2008)

Bigstumps said:


> I've seen the low flow versions work - not impressive. You can calculate horsepower based on flow and pressure this will give you an idea of what you are working with.
> 
> Didn't you just buy a big Bandit on tracks?



Yes I did, and it is working great. Quite an improvement over my Rayco 1625. The track setup is letting me get into some really wet creek bottoms, to grind, a place where it would be summer before I could work with a wheeled machine. However, this land clearing project keeps getting bigger and bigger. Two of the properties are over 200 acres each, with stumps scattered everywhere. I was thinking of adding a skidsteer with a stump grinder, as it could move from stump to stump faster than the track machine. I will use the track machine on the creek bottoms and smaller tracts of land.
I could also add a grapple to the skidsteer, to stack the large tree trunks ,that we can not shred with the Fecon. Currently, the customer provides a skidsteer with grapple, when they do not need it at their ranch operation. It just never seems to be available on the days I need it, so, I have to keep adjusting my work schedule around the availability of the skidsteer. 
The stump grinder attachment would get a lot of use, if they work as well as the manufacturers claim.
Jeff


----------



## Mowingman (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok, so I need to stick with the hi flow types, and avoid the Bobcat brand. Now, what are some good brands that really work?
Jeff


----------



## Yellowdog (Apr 1, 2008)

I just bought a CAT 272c and will be demoing one of their stump grinders. It will only be a low flow but it will tell me whether or not the high flow is worth the $8500 I was quoted. I'm going to try it out on some big and tough, Texas Hill Country dried oak wilt stumps.


----------



## Mowingman (Apr 2, 2008)

Yellowdog said:


> I just bought a CAT 272c and will be demoing one of their stump grinders. It will only be a low flow but it will tell me whether or not the high flow is worth the $8500 I was quoted. I'm going to try it out on some big and tough, Texas Hill Country dried oak wilt stumps.



Let us know how it works for you. also, see if you can find out who actually builds the stump grinder for Cat.
I think I am going to rent a Bobcat skidsteer with a low flow Bobcat stumpgrinder next week. I want to see how well it works.
Jeff


----------



## custom8726 (Apr 9, 2008)

I ran a CAT skidsteer with a high flow grinder and was not impressed. I would say it ground comparable to a 630 vermeer tow behind, Maybe 30hp? It was nice sitting in a enclosed cab not getting hit with flying debre though.


----------

